# cycling news derosa



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Check out the derosa at cyclingnews.com


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Great looking bike, but I prefer black color for the King over the Barloworld Team color.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

I like the new King colors, but I love my traditional black and red...


----------

